# Scary thought.....



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

We had a brief power outage this morning. I awoke after it was out for 1 hour. Some water overflowed onto the floor but luckily it is in basement so only onto cement. Hubby in yukon working  I tried to start generator but no go. Luckily power came back on, so about 2 1/2 hours without. Everything is fine but what a scary thought when you are going to lose a few thousand dollars worth of corals and fish.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Glad you didnt lose any fish or corals. That would be devastating waking up to that kind of tank. One of the bad things about having salt water tanks. They cost more then fresh water tanks. ^^


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

when you start the generator, there should be a choke lever, move it to the turtle side if its labelled, or opposite side if its not. Most cases when generators dont start up is because people forget to turn the choke down first. also some generators have a switch on the cap that will seal the gas compartment. and lastly, some have on switches, or even seperate switches for their receptacles.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

glad you had no losses Brenda.


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

neven said:


> when you start the generator, there should be a choke lever, move it to the turtle side if its labelled, or opposite side if its not. Most cases when generators dont start up is because people forget to turn the choke down first. also some generators have a switch on the cap that will seal the gas compartment. and lastly, some have on switches, or even seperate switches for their receptacles.


Thanks for the info. I have started it before but this time just did not want to go. I topped up gas, turned switch to on, turned gas on, pulled choke out and pulled rope start. Even took cover on rope pull off to check, don't know exactly what i was checking but everything was good in there. I think i just did not have the strength to pull, cause when hubby pulls, it starts right away. I suggested that we get one that automaticly comes on when power goes out, he says that is not going to happen :lol:


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

onefishtwofish said:


> glad you had no losses Brenda.


Thanks Kathie, I have looked after the big (210g) reef and the others since July and no losses but do not want to push my "luck". Since Shane will be gone to work 7 months of the year in the Yukon, i foresee a big sale of corals in the future.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey Brenda, glad to hear everything worked out. If you get anymore power outages, feel free to give me a call and I can come over and get your generator going.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

A reefer's nightmare. Fortunately it only lasted 2.5 hours. Whew. Good luck Brenda & say hi to Shane for me. 7 months out of the year. Ouch!!!

Anthony


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Glad it worked out! I think I posted this back when King-El had his big outage, but for an expensive setup it may pay to invest in a battery backup:

Battery Backup Pictorial... - The Reef Tank


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

spit.fire said:


> Hey Brenda, glad to hear everything worked out. If you get anymore power outages, feel free to give me a call and I can come over and get your generator going.


Thanks Tyler, you can bet i will



SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> A reefer's nightmare. Fortunately it only lasted 2.5 hours. Whew. Good luck Brenda & say hi to Shane for me. 7 months out of the year. Ouch!!!
> 
> Anthony


Thanks Anthony, i know you can relate. Monti , frogspawn, zoas, donuts, scoly, etc, etc, they sure add up fast when they are gone
On another note, i have heard a power outage, for other "reefers" is just as devastating :lol:



Elle said:


> Glad it worked out! I think I posted this back when King-El had his big outage, but for an expensive setup it may pay to invest in a battery backup:
> 
> Battery Backup Pictorial... - The Reef Tanl]



Thanks Elle, You always know where to find everything.  I think at one time we had something like this. Maybe replaced by generator


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I have both battery backups and generator.


----------



## Wretch (Oct 6, 2012)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I have both battery backups and generator.


can you run a generator inside? or is that why you have battery backup as well?


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

*NO GENERATORS INSIDE* They produce carbon monoxide. You could quickly kill yourself, anyone and anything else in the building. Generators need to be run outside and so none of the exhaust can get into the room. CO is colourless and odorless and blood takes it up about 200 times easier than it does oxygen. It is very hard to remove from the system in cases of CO poisoning , so it is very important you make sure your generators exhaust cannot enter the building.


----------

